# House



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

House is supposed to be new, but the guide data is not reflecting it as new.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

It's OK on my DirecTiVo, but it doesn't hurt to check.

Since you didn't put a date in your title, I'm going to hijack it for the other new episode of House that will be on Sunday after the Super Bowl (that's Feb. 3 for those who want to pretend they don't pay attention). Since it's being broadcast "live" across the nation, meaning it's not being delayed for different time zones as usual, I strongly recommend that everyone pad the end time by at least an hour. Those on the East Coast are used to this for CBS shows, but we on the West Coast aren't.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I believe House is all new tonight, but sad to be posting 6 min into the show for us East Coasters (assuming that is what date this post is about)


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

My DTiVo picked up as new. Agree with Balboa Dave's comment on padding the ep after the SuperBowl. I've got mine padded by 90 mins


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

My Series 3 has had it as new ever since it entered the guide. Also, have listing for the post superbowl episode and the last episode on the next Tuesday.


----------



## stubbsz (Feb 19, 2005)

I got 45 minutes of it and 15 minutes of those tools on Fox crapping on and on about the super-bowl. Great!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep, they could have started it on time -- the game was over -- but no, they had to have more meaningless post-game blather. Luckily I caught it... I had to add 30 minutes of padding (15 wouldn't have been enough; it was about 24 minutes late).

(I was amazed when they actually started the Terminator premiere on time immediately after a game -- same network. How did they do it? By cutting short the blather. What a concept! I had high hopes they'd do the same this time, but no.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I caught it because I desired to watch the commercials on the game so I knew when the game ended and padded it accordingly. The show started at about 7:23 PST.


----------



## technofreak (Feb 5, 2008)

From Fox Site...

"FROZEN" REPEAT
The post-Super Bowl episode will run again Friday 9/8c. Plus an all-new episode this Tuesday!

But i cant seem to find it on my tivo.. does anyone else show it?


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

Well mine show Tuesday as a new one, and Friday as a repeat of "Sleeping Dogs Lie" so I guess they could substitute "Frozen" instead on Friday

I guess I should mention, this is OTA in Salt Lake- Mountain Time Zone


----------

